# Will enlisting in the reserves effect applying for ROTP later?



## Blueblueman (23 Dec 2020)

Hello!

my wife is currently studying nursing and I plan on doing ROTP to be an engineer officer once she is close to graduating. I was thinking in the meantime while I work and do some part time schooling (pre-requisites for civil engineering) I might join the reserves. could that backfire on me? How would I be treated compared to someone that applied straight into ROTP instead of being a reservist then applying. 

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dimsum (24 Dec 2020)

The only possible issue would be delays in processing because it would be a Component (and probably also Occupational) Transfer rather than applying directly to ROTP.  Are you thinking of applying to the Reserves in the same trade (Engineer officer)?  

As for how you'd be treated, there are plenty of people who started in the Reserves and then switched over to the Reg Force.  It's not uncommon at all.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Dec 2020)

dimsum said:


> The only possible issue would be delays in processing because it would be a Component (and probably also Occupational) Transfer rather than applying directly to ROTP.  Are you thinking of applying to the Reserves in the same trade (Engineer officer)?
> 
> As for how you'd be treated, there are plenty of people who started in the Reserves and then switched over to the Reg Force.  It's not uncommon at all.


The only challenge I cna think of might be that some of the courses you do as a reservist might not be directly transferable to the Reg F, at the same level. You can check on this before you take the courses though, I would guess.


----------



## Blueblueman (27 Dec 2020)

dimsum said:


> The only possible issue would be delays in processing because it would be a Component (and probably also Occupational) Transfer rather than applying directly to ROTP.  Are you thinking of applying to the Reserves in the same trade (Engineer officer)?
> 
> As for how you'd be treated, there are plenty of people who started in the Reserves and then switched over to the Reg Force.  It's not uncommon at all.


I'm in the Okanagan area so it would either be in the signals or the BC dragoons. and to clarify I meant treated as in would the paperwork be different/ more hoops to jump through.

Thank you so much for your help

if it would be an occupational transfer what would that entail?


----------



## dimsum (27 Dec 2020)

Blueblueman said:


> I'm in the Okanagan area so it would either be in the signals or the BC dragoons. and to clarify I meant treated as in would the paperwork be different/ more hoops to jump through.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> if it would be an occupational transfer what would that entail?


I'll let the more recent PRes folks answer the first question.

As for the OT question, basically it would involve seeing if you're qualified for the trade you want, getting any extra tests done (like aircrew selection), and probably getting another interview for the trade you want.  I'm probably missing a few steps.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Dec 2020)

dimsum said:


> I'll let the more recent PRes folks answer the first question.
> 
> As for the OT question, basically it would involve seeing if you're qualified for the trade you want, getting any extra tests done (like aircrew selection), and probably getting another interview for the trade you want.  I'm probably missing a few steps.


OT processes are a gigantic PITA, especially in our 'Left Coast' Bde, and should be avoided at all costs IMHO. 

The only time it really works out well is when the Reg F needs to suck the molisha dry, vampire like, to fill up its own manning gaps and then, as if they were on a transporter on the Star Ship Enterprise, troops get beamed up pretty sharpish


----------



## Remius (30 Dec 2020)

daftandbarmy said:


> OT processes are a gigantic PITA, especially in our 'Left Coast' Bde, and should be avoided at all costs IMHO.
> 
> The only time it really works out well is when the Reg F needs to suck the molisha dry, vampire like, to fill up its own manning gaps and then, as if they were on a transporter on the Star Ship Enterprise, troops get beamed up pretty sharpish


This is a very good description lol.


----------



## da1root (3 Jan 2021)

Disclaimer: This post is my personal opinion.

ROTP - CT files are handled through CFRC/CFRG so it's a bit different than a normal CT/OT.  But it is doable; I know of many PRes individuals who decided to go ROTP from the Army Reserve.  Is it a guarantee? Nope, but then again nothing really is.  Reality is that very few (if any) of your military courses will transfer over to assist your career in the ROTP process.  Will you have gained CAF experience that the other RMC Cadets won't have - yeap.  At the end of the day the decision is up to you.  ROTP is an extremely competitive process; and I suspect moving forward it will become even more competitive.


----------

